# Mail-order film processing



## stitchedclose (Mar 26, 2006)

So, I've just got my first Rebel, but I can already tell that pharmacies are not the best place for film processing.  They don't even develop b&w, just that monochrome color stuff.

As such, can anyone recommend a mail-order service that can send digital renditions to my email, preferably in the Texas area?

Thanks.


----------



## darin3200 (Mar 26, 2006)

Not a lot of places do developing of traditional B&W films and if they do they are very expensive. 

You might consider using a C-41 B&W film. Kodak has some but I've also liked Ilford's XP-2.

For C-41 mail order check out Clark color


----------



## Alpha (Mar 26, 2006)

My local lab charges something like $2.50 or $3.00 for a roll of non-C41 black and white. Mail it to them.


----------



## stitchedclose (Mar 26, 2006)

You guys don't understand, I'm not even using b&w.  I just want the name of a company that can develop it and send it to me in an email.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 26, 2006)

Get out the yellow pages and lookup a pro lab in texas. They all have digital scanning capabilities, and i'm sure they have email.


----------



## stitchedclose (Mar 26, 2006)

Way to think inside the box.  Thanks.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 26, 2006)

glad i could be of service

edit: I'm not trying to be a jerk here, but speaking of thinking inside the box, what makes you think that your run of the mill mail order lab is going to be any better than a pharmacy? Find yourself a reliable professional lab.


----------



## redneckdan (Mar 27, 2006)

walmart sends their film to a mail order lab.  I got **** for results.  I started doing my own e-6 on last friday.  I've learned so much in the last 3 days.  I can expiriment and have results in 45 minutes, without worrying whether or not the process was done right.  If you can pass high school chemistry, you can develop e-6.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 27, 2006)

I took a roll of E-6 and a roll of non-C41 to a Ritz/Wolf Camera in Raleigh. They mailed it to atlanta, took 2 weeks, processing wasn't even very good, and they charged me about $25 bucks. My local pro lab could have done the whole thing in 2 hours for about $13.00...Mail it to a pro lab.


----------



## terri (Mar 27, 2006)

I would agree. A pro lab could even send you film mailers to use, once you're established there. Most of them are offering scanning services now, and you will get better processing of the film. You can ask for a file to be emailed, or a CD.


----------

